# remote installation / ich weis nicht mehr weiter

## Marco_H

Einen wunder fröhlichen Guten Tag  :Smile: 

Ich versuche nun bereits seit 2 Tagen einen root server neu zu installieren über das rescue system des Anbieters. Gentoo wird leider nicht als Image angeboten.

Leider Bootet der Bock nicht  :Wink: 

Kurz zur Hardware: Xeon 1230v3 + 32GB Ram + 2x 3TB HDD

Partitioniert mit parted. Unterteilt in 4 Partitionen + Grub/Bios Partition. Alle Partitionen bzw. Arrays sind sauber gesynct

So sieht meine fstab aus:

```

UUID=efeddc45-aa1b-465c-bd0c-cef50cc6b529               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

UUID=d828dd31-bbf7-48a3-8a3c-da746c129350               /               ext4            noatime         0 1

UUID=8862c789-e0e7-4158-8e67-956123adea31               /data           ext4            noatime         0 1

UUID=81405879-8af2-43b9-8376-9e3e46273092               none            swap            sw              0 0

```

in der /etc/default/grub.conf wurde noch

```
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="domdadm"
```

hinzugefügt.

Außerdem ergaben die befehle

```

grub2-install /dev/sda

grub2-install /dev/sdb

grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub2/grub.cfg

```

keine fehler.

Natürlich habe ich auch sshd und eth0 zum default runlevel hinzugefügt. Den rest habe ich möglichst nach Wiki konfiguriert. Natürlich mit eigenen Daten  :Wink: 

Leider bietet der Server Anbieter keine Möglichkeit den Bootvorgang selbst zu sehen. Auch ein Anruf beim Support ergab nur das ich eigentlich kein eigenes Image aufspielen darf laut AGB und somit kein Support gewährt wird.

In den Log´s ist nicht zu sehen, daher denke ich das der Bock schon relativ früh beim Booten aussteigt.

Evtl. fällt euch noch was ein?! Da der Support mich dort so hängen lässt, überlege ich gleich den Anbieter zu wechseln bevor ich die Kiste 2 Jahre an der Backe habe. Die anderen sind auch kaum Teurer.

Grüße Marco

----------

## strangerthandreams

Stimmen denn die UUIDs der Partitionen?

Booten von Festplatten >2TByte macht glaube ich noch immer Probleme, wenn man nicht aufpasst. Liegt das Problem vielleicht am Partitionsschema? GPT/MBR?

Vielleicht ist es auch ein Problem mit GRUB2?

Ich habe für solch schwierigen Fälle eine eigene grub.cfg erstellt. Da weiß ich wenigstens, was passieren soll. Hier mal ein Beispiel:

```

set timeout=4

set default=0

set menu_color_normal=cyan/blue

set menu_color_highlight=white/red 

menuentry "Gentoo latest" {

        set root=(hd0,1)

        echo 'Boote Gentoo mit aktuellem Kernel...'

        linux  /kernel-latest net.ifnames=0

        initrd /initramfs-latest

}

```

Ansonsten SSH-Daemon aktivieren und hoffen, dass er startet. Dann versuchen sich zu dem zu verbinden. Eventuell eine Rescue-Shell per GRUB starten und zusehen, dass sich eine Netzwerkverbindung aufbauen lässt. Von da vorsichtig weiter hangeln. Macht aber alles keinen Spaß, wenn man im Dunkeln stochern und alles automatisieren muss.

----------

## Marco_H

Danke für deine Hilfe

Heute Morgen habe ich unsere Mails gecheckt und uns wurde der Server gekündigt. 

Begründung: Eigenes Image wäre nicht erlaubt. Verstoß gegen AGB (hätte ich die mal vollständig gelesen). Die hätten das nie bemerkt ohne die Support anfrage.....

Wir haben jetzt bei Manitu einen Server bestellt. Die haben auch Gentoo zur Auswahl  :Smile: 

Grüße Marco

----------

## py-ro

Das wird aber "manitu" geschrieben... und Willkommen im Tipi.  :Wink: 

----------

## Christian99

jetzt mal ein bisschen offtopic, aber ist es nicht der sinn eines rootserver, da eigene software draufspielen zu können?

----------

## schmidicom

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> jetzt mal ein bisschen offtopic, aber ist es nicht der sinn eines rootserver, da eigene software draufspielen zu können?

 

rootserver heißt ja nur das man auf dem gemieteten Server auch root-Zugang hat nicht aber das man darauf jedes x beliebige Betriebssystem installieren darf. Allerdings finde ich es auch ziemlich daneben so etwas in den AGB's zu verstecken.

----------

## ThiefMaster

Der Name dieses Saftladens wäre noch interessant zu erfahren. Ebenso wie sie so schnell gemerkt haben dass du was eigenes installiert hast - läuft da etwa vorinstallierte Spyware?

Edit: Grad gesehen dass sie als Reaktion auf die Anfrage gekündigt haben. Unverschämt triffts da ganz gut - man könnte ja auch einfach freundlich darauf hinweisen. Aber gut, ist evtl besser so.

Schau dass du Setupgebühr etc. zurückbekommst falls du schon was gezahlt hast.

----------

## py-ro

Generell ist die Idee von gemieteter Hardware eigentlich, dass man damit im Prinzip machen kann was man will, sonst bräuchte man sich ja keine Hardware mieten.

----------

## ThiefMaster

Oh, und 2 Jahre MVLZ? WTF? Alles über einem Monat würde mich da schonmal abschrecken

----------

## toralf

1.

```
rc_logger="YES"

```

setzen in /etc/rc.conf, dann booten, warten - Reboot über Web-Konsole initiieren und /var/log/rc.log auswerten ...

2.

Wie heißt der Anbieter ?

----------

## Marco_H

Moin!

Der Name des Anbieters bleibt erst einmal mein Geheimnis. Streite mich momentan mit ihm und möchte nichts öffentlich im Internet darüber lesen können. Es geht um bereits gezahlte Gebühren.

Witzig ist auch das in den AGB´s die im Internet einzusehen sind nichts von einem verbot von eigener Software/ bzw. Distribution steht. Nur in den AGB´s die man per Mail nach Bereitstellung bekommt. Die 2 Jahre Laufzeit waren auch selbst gewählt muss ich fairer weise dazu sagen.

Bei manitu fühle ich mich schon wohl als Kunde. Freundlich, schnell und Sie sprechen Deutsch  :Wink: 

Ich war erst skeptisch weil manitu ja nur AMD Kisten im Angebot hat. Auf wunsch ist auch Intel möglich aber wir haben es einfach mal mit AMD probiert.

Grüße Marco

----------

